# Japanese Hornets!



## TheDadofAllTrades (Jun 30, 2019)

Hey guys, have yall ever had a japanese hornets nest around the house? We found one. I built a trap that I had used in the past. It works pretty good. It just didn't work well the night before the exterminator came because of the weather. Have yall ever used a trap on them, or do you just call a guy? He charged $125 but it was well worth it.

https://youtu.be/u7xpTlVd7fk


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

It's probably European hornets. They've been in the US for a while. 
That I'm aware of, no Asian/Japanese hornets have been reported in the US:



> When you read or hear about "Asian hornets," you need to keep two things in mind. First, the "Asian" moniker has been commonly applied to at least three hornet species native to various Asian regions. These include the Yellow-Legged Hornet, which is sometimes called the Yellow-Legged Asian Hornet (Vespa velutina); the Asian Giant Hornet (V. mandarinia) which is the world's largest hornet; and the Japanese Hornet which is a subspecies (V. mandarinia japonica).





> The second thing to remember is that none of these hornets have been found living in the U.S. in spite of what you may find posted online.


And yes, I let professionals handle European hornets.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I can't tell from what's in your bucket, but the only "hornet" we have are European hornets...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_hornet

Asian Giant Hornets (and the bigger Japanese variant) are the stuff of nightmares....

https://ncsupdicblog.blogspot.com/2015/08/are-asian-or-japanese-giant-hornets-in.html


----------



## TheDadofAllTrades (Jun 30, 2019)

We've always called them Japanese hornets. I've also recently heard they were European hornets. The exterminator that came and killed the nest said we had both. It just depended on the color of the face. Either way, being near the nest was crazy!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

hsvtoolfool said:


> I can't tell from what's in your bucket, but the only "hornet" we have are European hornets...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_hornet
> 
> ...


The one in the bottom left looks like my wife when I tell her I had another dream about Christina Ricci and the soft serve yogurt machine.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

TheDadofAllTrades said:


> The exterminator that came and killed the nest said we had both. It just depended on the color of the face.


According to those articles I posted earlier, the location of the eyes differ between the Asian/Japanese variant. I found many tabloid "scare monger" web sites (even a FaceBook page!) claiming the Asian Giant Hornet has invaded North America. The most recent, scholarly article I found which debunks the "Asian Hornets are Here!" meme is from OSU...

https://bygl.osu.edu/node/1148

"Taxonomically, our native bald-faced hornets (Dolichovespula maculata) *are not hornets;* they are grouped with yellowjackets which is why they are in the same genus as native Aerial Yellowjackets (D. arenaria)."

So there's native big yellowjacket wasps (which we call "hornets") and the invasive European Hornets in North America. I don't want to be stung by either!


----------



## TheDadofAllTrades (Jun 30, 2019)

That's very interesting. Thanks for the links.


----------



## TheDadofAllTrades (Jun 30, 2019)

The hornets are back! They are in full force tonight. There is a bunch out front. I set the trap out again in a hurry. I almost caught one with a clear container, but decided to stay away. I will try to get good pictures of one asap!


----------

